# Lighting for a 12-in cube tank



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Okay, I know this question might have been asked by others in similar fashions. But I kind of want to take care of this issue ASAP so I can get things together. So here it goes.

*1)What kind of lighting would you suggest for a cube tank(ADA, specifically) that measures *

*12X12X12inch(30X30X30cm).*

I have two fixtures in mind, which I am sure most of you will also suggest. Which brings to question

*2)Does the Current Satellite Dual 2X18W come with the legs? *

Thanks for the help and I look forward to your feedbacks


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have a 1' cube with that exact fixture and yes it does come with legs; the best part about it is that it comes with a moonlight which makes the tank look awesome at night. I haven't added plants yet, so I cant say how well the fixture performs but i can say that maintenance would be easier if it were hanging instead of sitting on legs.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Don't forget that it takes a lot more than 2 watts per gallon to adequately light a tank that small. If you are thinking of 36 watts, I doubt that being enough. I found that 27 watts over a 2.5 gallon tank was barely enough, and your tank is three times that size.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks for the comments, guys All very valid points. 

My only definite condition is it cannot be hung from the ceiling, otherwise I would definitely go the pendant route. ADA also do not have arm stand for tank this small....and the mini M and S lights simply don't fit.

That is why I am basically left with the compact fluorescent route....In terms of wattages, I could use two 2X18W, giving me total of 72watts. But also, it depends on the plant choice, CO2, etc....


I have a 1 gallon running on a single 13W bulb; plants include hairgrass, Rotala nanjenshan, M.umbrosum, among others. Not much light, yes, but for a tank this small, it has been working.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Paul Higashikawa said:


> Thanks for the comments, guys All very valid points.
> 
> My only definite condition is it cannot be hung from the ceiling, otherwise I would definitely go the pendant route. ADA also do not have arm stand for tank this small....and the mini M and S lights simply don't fit.


I have my cube on a biocube 15"x15" stand and I was considering replacing my satelite fixture with a hanging pendant on 1 or 2 arms (attach diy arms to the stand). ADA stuff is nice but the prices are outrageous for certain things that I feel you can do without or find a better alternative for such as the stands, lighting, filters, etc.



Paul Higashikawa said:


> That is why I am basically left with the compact fluorescent route....In terms of wattages, I could use two 2X18W, giving me total of 72watts. But also, it depends on the plant choice, CO2, etc....


A 70w pendant would look nicer and provide better lighting.



Paul Higashikawa said:


> I have a 1 gallon running on a single 13W bulb; plants include hairgrass, Rotala nanjenshan, M.umbrosum, among others. Not much light, yes, but for a tank this small, it has been working.


I have a similar experience with a carpet of glosso in a 3g using a 13w CF fixture and a carpet of HC with the 2x18w satelite fixture on a 5g; the cube is taller than a 5g but I'm certain that I wouldn't have a problem growing a carpet of HC in it as well (with co2 this time of course).


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I would go with a 70w MH fixture....you could always make some sort of arm to hang the light.

PM sent.


----------



## bhg (Feb 26, 2007)

I am using two 32W daylight PC for my 12 g


----------

